# V pup coming home soon--does my dog at home need boosters?



## gypsy_belle_mom (May 4, 2016)

Hello forum!!

I am getting my V pup Gypsy Belle next week!! *(SO EXCITED)* but I was wondering if I need to get boosters for my 10 year old dog Molly? Molly has previously had all of her puppy vaccinations but I know that many people do annual or every 3 year booster shots. Gypsy will have her first round of puppy shots a couple days before I pick her up but being an over protective fur mom I want to make sure she will be protected at home. So I am sending the question out into the Vizsla forum universe...Do you think it is necessary to get Molly her booster shots or not?

Thank you


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome to the forum gypsy belle. There are quite a few opinions on frequency of vaccinations. Some peoploe think that annual vaccinations are paramount whilst others (myself included) think it is a cash cow for the vets so I'm sitting on the fence on this one haha


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

The research of Dr. Jean Dodds specifically, and others has shown that with most vaccines, once immunity has been established it lasts for a minimum of 7 years, so the recommendation for boosters to be done annually or even triennially is basically unfounded. Some vaccines, bordetella, lepto, and lyme for instance work differently and do need to be updated more frequently if you choose to vaccinate for them at all. Whatever you choose to do should be based on local risk factors and how your dog responds to vaccines. 

I would guess that Molly has her immunity firmly established by this point. I'm not planning on vaccinating my 3 year old dog any further unless her titre tests in a few years show low protection for something. 

Check out Dr. Dodd's site. I found it invaluable for understanding all of this and was very surprised that the most commonly recommended schedule for vaccinating puppies can be ineffective because of antibodies they receive via their mother's milk. That's a bit oversimplified, but read up on it.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

If you're worried, you could have your vet do titers to check her immunity.


----------

